# Can honey super be left on overwinter?



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

I would not leave an _empty_ honey super on a hive over winter. In your case, where they are filling it with honey, I would not give it a second thought. After all, that is what bees do, store away honey for winter survival! We just steal the surplus. It would not surprise me if you needed to add a second super, after your Apivar treatment, from which you could harvest your share.

You see, in the old-timey days it was not unusual for beeks to harvest in the spring what was left over from winter stores. Some beeks still use this practice. 

Another option would be to take your honey now, treat for mites, then put a super on and feed 2:1 syrup to build up winter stores.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Honey can granulate, ferment or/and be invaded by pests when left on over winter. Two deeps is enough to over winter on. I suggest harvesting the super and then treating. We harvest and place Apivar in one step.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Hops Brewster said:


> ... in the old-timey days it was not unusual for beeks to harvest in the spring what was left over from winter stores. Some beeks still use this practice.
> .


I have done it and will do again.
Works for me well. 
You see, horizontal hives make for great storage boxes year around.
I still keep last year honey frames directly along with the bees in the same hives - best place it is.
You just keep them at the far end, behind a follower board. 
Bees are watching after it for me.
Some frames in a freezer, of course.

Vertical hives don't make for good storage places. 
Lifting a super of old honey just to get to the bees - some hassle.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Would the probable scarcity of pollen be an issue at the start of late winter brood up? This might depend some on whether or not you use excluders or run unlimited brood nest.

Usually I would have had one of my deep brood boxes on top for wintering but last fall other issues kept me away from the bees and they were left with a mostly full medium honey super for the upper deck. They did not seem to brood up very quickly, but a combination of late spring and apparent dysentery could confuse the issue.

If you commonly put on pollen sub patties anyways this would be a non issue. Thoughts?


----------

